

Google's evolved ads are multimedia-rich, location-aware and socially-amplified - azal
http://techcrunch.com/2011/10/03/google-says-13-of-search-ads-are-now-enhanced-launches-new-formats/

======
tomjen3
Once upon a time people liked Googles ads because they were small, unintrusive
and relevant.

With these new ad types all that seems to go away. I am interested in what I
am looking for - not whatever brand of female hygiene product some random
person I follow like.

------
pud
The voice in that article's embedded video -- is that Jim from The Office?

